# Craftsman 21802 13 Amp 120 Volt 10" Table Saw Model number 137.218020



## MarkDavisson

I enjoyed your review!

You weren't asking for advice, but I thought I'd offer some, anyway. It's actually something I learned in one of Allan Little's videos on how to tighten up a sloppy mitre gauge.






It won't solve the other issues with your gauge, but it might help with the slop.


----------



## LokisTyro

Thank you for the advice and the complement, Mark D. Once I'm on a fast connection I'll be sure to watch the video. I appreciate you taking the time to find the link for me.


----------



## NormG

Great info


----------



## demonjames

I have this saw and love everything except the miter gauge and the stand. My stand wobbles and twists from time to time, it's kind of disconcerting to say the least. I've had the saw since 2009 and run a large amount of wood through it, mostly hardwood flooring, but the blade stayed good all this time. I did replace it however and now it cuts even better. I plan on using this little guy for a long time to come, the next shop step is to build a big cabinet for this guy and my router.


----------

